# Flying racing homers with tipplers



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have 3 young tipplers and 2 young racing homers as of now to fly,
One of my friend who has lots of racing homers & tipplers told me that if I fly my racing homer with tipplers then my r.homer would fly high and circle above the house, and so I released one homer with a tippler & as he said the homer followed tippler to a good height, it flew few minutes and came down while the tippler was up. 

Is it good to fly homers with tipplers so that they fly high & we can see it flying or does homers need only free ranging or routing

I liked the homer flying high up in the sky.

Thanks


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I have heard of some people flying them together to keep the homers flying more. some times homers make 5 or 6 passbys and then comes down. Me too i like to see the homers flying high up in the sky.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Today I got a reverse effect, my tippler flew in a low height like a homer


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Try flying more Tipplers than Racing Homers together. With proper training, your Tipplers would take the racing homers up high. I don't have tipplers but my racing homers would fly so high that i could only see dots moving around and stay up there around an hour before coming back down.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

People around here do not recommend flying tipplers with homers...... Homers might influence tipplers to fly low and land soon.......
This is a tip I got from my friend who is breeding tipplers from young age.... but nothing to substantiate this theory of not flying both together.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Ezemaxima,

How did your racing homers fly very high any training tips?

Diwa


----------

